
Star Wars’ adorable, impossible droid is real: Our impressions - aaronbrethorst
http://www.polygon.com/2015/9/3/9255447/star-wars-bb8-sphero-impressions
======
atrust
Searching for BB-8 on Apple's website results to an XML Akamai Player beacon
config.

